# Sno-way Pro Control battery



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a 2 year old Pro Control wireless unit. Did not open or install for 1 st yr. Installed 2 nd year, and battery only holds charge for a week. Have to do a complete re program. Anyone have had this problem. Checked for sources for battery replacement and sounds as if dealer only.

Anyone else have any problems with these. How long should they last?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bhmjwp;1653916 said:


> I have a 2 year old Pro Control wireless unit. Did not open or install for 1 st yr. Installed 2 nd year, and battery only holds charge for a week. Have to do a complete re program. Anyone have had this problem. Checked for sources for battery replacement and sounds as if dealer only.
> 
> Anyone else have any problems with these. How long should they last?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


It's critical to keep the battery charged. They even sell a 110 charger for summer maintainance. Your battery's downfall was not maintaining a charge. particularly if the unit came charged and paired to a receiver.

Yes they are a dealer only part (I've searched the aftermarket,) reprogramming (pairing the unit) is not a hastle, unless of course you are doing it once a week.:laughing: I'll send you pairing instructions if you don't have them.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello Warren-thanks for jumping in. I tried e-mailing you but must be getting blocked. This is a unit I bought from you a couple of years ago. I should not have let it sit so long. Charged it monthly, but was most likely too late.

I'll call Kim and order a battery, this is a truck and plow I am going to sell the Fall, but will let the new owner know about the 110 charger. Would be handy. I still have all the instructions, so should be good to go.

Thanks, Melody


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bhmjwp;1654026 said:


> Hello Warren-thanks for jumping in. I tried e-mailing you but must be getting blocked.


I've been have ISP issues and computer geek i'm not


----------



## thewitt (Feb 6, 2015)

*110 charger*

Where can you purchase an 110 charger for the snoway Pro wireless charger?


----------

